# Berretta Px4 9mm



## latinbiker67 (Apr 13, 2007)

This is my first beretta and I am very pleased with this firearm. Picked it up two days ago and had the opportunity to fire it yesterday. Placed 150 rounds of winchester 115 gr fmj without any ftf and fte. Did most of my firing at 21 feet mostly to check for accuracy. Practiced some double taps and was able to maintain good shot groups with manageable recoil. It is sweet overall. For being a full size auto, it's slim and comfortable enough for conceal carry with my uncle mikes IWB holster. I usually wear baggy jeans and cargo pants. So there is plenty of room. Not very many holsters out there yet, but Im still keeping a lookout. Great to be part of this forum!! rick


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad you're enjoying your PX4. I just picked my PX4 .40 a couple of weeks ago. I must agree on the comfort of the slim grip. Feels perfect in my small hands.

Welcome to the forum!
:smt039


----------



## latinbiker67 (Apr 13, 2007)

DJ: Those grips are awsome. One thing that prevented me from getting a S&W auto was due to the large grip size until I felt the M&P9. Put on the small grips for the wife and she was able to handle it well. She says she will stick to her bersa t 380 cc and taurus 38 special. Good, she tends to dissa pear at times with my autos, lol


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I got to really handle a PX4 yesterday. I was quite impressed with the firearm. It shows that Beretta has been in buisness almost 500 years.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

It's a great shooter. Have you guys gotten a holster for yours yet? The de-cocker seems to get in the way. Almost looks like wings and I wish it was a lower profile but still love shooting it. Bought 10 magazine for it. I think the PX4 stand on it's own as one of the best Beretta's out there and that's just because I own one.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> It's a great shooter. Have you guys gotten a holster for yours yet?


Space......I got the Comp-Tac Infidel holster for my PX4 and it fits great. If you are looking for leather then I can't be of any help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

latinbiker67 said:


> This is my first beretta and I am very pleased with this firearm. Picked it up two days ago and had the opportunity to fire it yesterday. Placed 150 rounds of winchester 115 gr fmj without any ftf and fte. Did most of my firing at 21 feet mostly to check for accuracy. Practiced some double taps and was able to maintain good shot groups with manageable recoil. It is sweet overall. For being a full size auto, it's slim and comfortable enough for conceal carry with my uncle mikes IWB holster. I usually wear baggy jeans and cargo pants. So there is plenty of room. Not very many holsters out there yet, but Im still keeping a lookout. Great to be part of this forum!! rick


I think you got a real jewel there. I get to fire my ex-son inlaws .40 ever now and then and I like it real well. Good luck with it. :smt1099


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

Wandering Man got a Don Hume IWB holster and a really nice IWB holster from Maximo for his PX4. He really likes this gun and I find it to be very accurate. The first pull for me is almost too much, but once I get past that then the rest is great.

3Reds


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

I picked up my PX4 9mm a couple of weeks ago. I love my 92FS and wanted to own the rotating barrel in poly. 

I have not been disappointed at all. I ended up putting on the larger grips to make it more in line with the 92FS in my hand.

One comment: It was very tight at first.... hard to get the slide release disengaged and generally stiff. After a couple times at the range it loosened up really well. I expect it will continue to smooth out and the trigger should become even nicer.


----------

